
Palantir valued at 10.5bn ahead of direct listing - sna1l
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/09/palantir-valued-at-about-10point5-billion-ahead-of-direct-listing.html
======
sna1l
Down from 20.4bn valuation in 2015

